

MyBestFace: an OkCupid Experiment - mhansen
http://www.okcupid.com/mybestface

======
shantheman
My comments on this launch here: <http://friendlyrank.com/okstupid.html> tl;dr
-> I build a version of this a year and a half ago - they looked at it and
said they weren't interested in it, then went off and cloned it. I'm not
happy.

------
Goosey
My comments on this launch here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1339453>
tl;dr -> I thought of a version of this a day ago - they read my mind through
remote telepathy and said they weren't interested in it, then went off and
perfected it. I'm pretty psyched.

